# Fet resulted in chemical what now?



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Our first IVF was a bfn despite top grade embryo
First fet - high grade hatching blastocyst, embryo glue, embryo scratch, embryo scope, steroids, clexane and extra progesterone = chemical pregnancy
This is the first sniff of a bfp we have had in 18 months
We had a natural chemical January 2015

We have 3 frozen blasts but I don't want to waste anymore if there's underlying issues

Have just sent my sample for hidden c, do you think we should go Athens for a hysteroscopy?
I think sometimes preventing/hindering implantation


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

It's so hard and devastating to get chemical pregnancys and have good embryos with no implantation.
Some say that it's due to the embryo being abnormal with others about immunes.
I don't know what to do myself, if I'm honest x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey  -  I am so sorry and know how frustrated you must be.  It took us 5 fresh cycles and 1 FET.  A few BCP in the mix.  

I notice you are PCOS - do you take metformin?  If not have a google for PCOS and miscarriage.  

love Tee


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you, I did Metformin for months but didn't notice any difference.

My clinic have me on inofolic sachets now but I'm not sure they're doing anything either!

I think from research the following are the main cause of implantation/chemical;

Thyroid - mines Nader control with levothyroxine
Uterus issues - we paid for 4d scan that was clear
Blood clotting - already on blood thinners

That leaves;
Immune - already doing steroids? 
Infection - awaiting hidden infection results 
Chromosome - should be do karotyping? 

We have 3 frozen blasts just worried about using them all up without success


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wishingonastar what ru going to do now? We keep looking at surrogacy too


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

The nhs declined my surrogacy. They said it's loads of risk to my sister and that there's no valid (found reason) for it not working.
I've been to Dr G, still BFN..so I went to professor q for biopsy. I really enjoyed my experience. There's a thread on immunes about it. 
Doing a FET, and hoping for the best xx
I hope you get some answers


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Karyotyping wouldn't help you. Even if your karyotypes are ok, in the process of ivf, genes might not fit together and embryos might be abnormal. If you will have them tested, use CGH test for all the chromosomes.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

It could well be down to bad luck..  An embryo can look fine under microscope and be genetically duff.  Array CGH testing wouid help over come this.

If you are considering immunes please think.  If you take steroids when you don't need them it can be a problem.  Do consider having a second opinion and endometrial biopsy with Professor Quenby and Brosens.

They are NHS consultants with special interest in IVF failures and repeated miscarriages.  You can self refer to the research Implantation Clinic.  You do have to pay and in the grand scheme of things it's not a lot. They will review your history do biopsy and come up with a plan.  My friend who I advised to go to Implantation Clinic had been taking steroids when she didn't need to.  Now, not taking steroids, she's got her BFP with twins on her 4th donor cycle and first no steroids. Maybe just down to luck rather than no steroids but whatever it was at least she's not having to take steroids, with associated side effects, when not needed.
TCCx


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

I saw professor quenby last year. She didn't advise killer cell testing for us. Maybe I should go back and see her. 
We were looking at karotyping to indicate if embryo testing was needed as I believe it is very expensive and would require us doing a fresh cycle to create new embryos?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

My endocrinologist insisted with Pcos I needed metformin.  It stabilises your blood sure which helps with implantation so I think it is much better than the infolic which I took for a good year before the metformin too.  

Read the papers it is actually linked with implantation and miscarriage failure.  

Baby aspirin from after ovulation is always good too.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Perhaps seeing as you have now had 2 chemicals it might be Professor Quenby or Professor Brosens might say it's worth doing endometrial biopsy.  In my option not sure karyotype for you and partner is worth it.  However this is indeed something you can discuss with Professor Quenby and Brosens if you went for a review.  As you know they won't rip you off and recommend things which are not appropriate in your case.
TCCx


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Inofolic is linked with implantation and miscarriage?

I've done 2 sachets a day for months at the insistence of my clinic (who I since found our are associated with pharmasure who make inofolic!) and I see no benefits at all

No improvement in ovulation, cycle length or acne

Maybe I need my doc to prescribe Metformin again but I don't have insulin resistance or weight issues so it don't seem to help me last time


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes I'll get in touch with Quemby again and try to get an appointment


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Do some google or ask for explanations.  Our specialist at the Lister loved our consults as we asked for the scientific reasons for both the adhoc and other prescriptions.

Essentially - PCOS and PCO are different.  PCOS often leads to obesity and a lot of extra weight around the tummy that makes you look pregnant.  At least this is the case for me.  It stops you from ovulating.  They tell you to lose weight but not how and often people cannot do so without starving themselves or doing a ridiculous amount of exercise as well as very low calories which is often not sustainable as it can lead to mood swings and depression/anxiety.  

Metformine is a diabetes medication which helps regulate your blood sugar.  When your blood sugar is out of whack it can lead to miscarriage and repeated implantation failure.  

Inofolic is the supplement version of metformin which is good for many people.  It often has more Folic Acid as a lot of people with PCOS have an MTHFR which deals with absorption of folic acid - amount needed and type of folic acid.  

You can also regulate your blood sugar through diet.  Something like the wheat belly diet or low GI.  however, even the low GI may be too much sugar and not effective.  Plus you have to be so good.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll ask at our review tomorrow. I don't have insulin resistance when we tested but I do have bulky pcos ovaries and unpredictable ovulation. Not much acne or facial hair either.
I did test positive for MTHFR and I was put on 5mg folic acid but I'm not sure that's correct?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

My sugar tests show fine too - have your tried ubiquitol q 10?


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

No what is it? Not heard of this one?!


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

I also had implantation issues. Had to have plasmapheresis to resolve it. Nothing else worked. I tried everything. I would try to pgd your embryos and see what quality they really are to rule out the embryo issues.


----------

